# 12/5/2016 HOUSE REPORT: "THE GREAT DUCK DEBACLE"



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

*12/5/2016 - *This one was too funny not to share:

*CONDITIONS*: December 5th brought 50° weather, partly cloudy skies, minimal wind @ 4mph SSW and a falling barometer @*30.19*in. Water levels were slightly elevated @ 27ft downtown gauge. Water temps 50° on main river and 44° in the tribs. Water clarity excellent. I liked our chances…

*REPORT*: I called up a RiverMilitia friend this weekend named Joey (Instagram: Joetuph_flyfish) and asked him if he wanted to run my boat out to the lower GMR and surrounding discharges to check for staging winter white bass and hybrids. Conditions were amazing for mid-December but my boat had been sitting for a few months and took a little bit of love to get running. Once it warmed up, however, we were off to the races and we hit every piece of structure on the way up to the GMR. We caught some stray fish around the bridge pilings and on the ledges outside of the GMR, but most of the fish were hugging the warm water trails leading out of the remaining discharges in the area. 

On the way back down to the ramp, he decided to fire up his drone and record some videos chasing the boat. While he was getting his drone ready, I noticed a big flock of ducks right off the bank on the KY side and I had a not-so-smart urge to buzz them going 35mph. As I got closer to them, however, I noticed they were not moving and that’s when I realized that I had royally screwed up…it was the start of duck hunting season and I had just run over a duck hunter's decoys! DOH! I quickly killed my engine and as my boat coasted to a stop, it kicked up a huge wake and knocked fake duck decoys all over the place. We were then greeted by 2 shotgun muzzles sticking out of a very well hidden blind by two hunters who shouted out to us: “What in the *@[email protected]# hell do you think you guys are doing?!?!” Oh man was I embarrassed. We apologized over and over and as if it couldn’t get any worse, I tried to start my boat back up to idle out of the area and my thermostat alarm started blaring out with an annoying high pitched “BEEEEEEEEEP!!!” and I couldn’t get it to shut off!!! I ended up ripping out the ignition key and trolling away with my trolling motor and I could feel their sites zeroed in on my back all the way back to the ramp. OOPS!!!

Aside from the duck-debacle, we caught a heck of a lot of small fish that day totaling 110 hybrids and 9 other spotted bass, smallies and drum. My hot bait was a very small 1.5inch swimbait and Joey was killing it on a white woolly bugger off of his fly rod. Schools of fish were suspending out on the main river 10-15feet down but not yet stacked down along the bottom like they are this week with the 40 degree river temps. It was a really fun day out there even though we almost got shot. Here are a few photos and a video from the trip:

-House

Drone: 



Mixed bag of small fish I caught last week:


----------



## crappie4me (Jan 25, 2009)

ouch...but nice fish


HOUSE said:


> I had just run over a duck hunter's decoys!


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Not all "ducks" are created equal...


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Sounds like fowl play was involved. Maybe it was a good thing you stood me up for our fishing trip...


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Funny story. Lol my face turned red for you! Accidents happen though. At least your smart enough to realize what you done....


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

dude... carry a pair of binocs with you house...I kinda sidewith the duck hunters on this one... I'd have shot your damn boat.


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

That action was not very bright or else you would be called Sonny.


Roscoe


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You and your ilk, opertor!


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

9Left said:


> dude... carry a pair of binocs with you house...I kinda sidewith the duck hunters on this one... I'd have shot your damn boat.


Really? Over ducks?


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Really? Over ducks?


Yea, over ducks. It's a respect amd safety issue. I've been swamped in my low profile layout boat from idiots buzzing through my decoys. Not ro mention how expensive a good decoy spread is. How would you like it if I came barreling through your lines while you were Trolling? 

I appreciate and understand that you feel bad for what happened. Hopefully this was a lesson learned. Even if they were real ducks and not decoys, it was a pretty stupid decision to run through them. Certain diving breeds of ducks can't take off the water as well as the puddle ducks, and it's pretty easy to kill a few by running through a rafting flock. Not to mention that there are laws against intentionally running through a flock of rafting birds.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

lol... no fallen.. i wouldnt have shot a boat... just givin' him a little flak


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Ok good, just checking.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

A Duck walks into a store and asks,"Got any duck food?"
The clerk replies,"No, I'm sorry, but this is a book store."
The next day the Duck walks into the same store and asks, "Got any duck food?"
"No, I told you yesterday - this is a book store."
The next day the Duck walks into the same store and asks, "Got any duck food?"
"What's the matter with you? I told you No twice already - if you ask me one more time I'll nail your little flat feet to the floor!"
The third day the Duck walks into the same store and asks,"Got any nails?"
"Nails? Of course not! This is a book store."
"Good. Got any duck food?"

View media item 79563
View media item 79564


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

In 40 yrs of chasing ducks I've gotten my decoys buzzed by fisherman a few times, haven't had to shoot anyone yet .
I've learned to become a little more proactive, if I see a boat coming towards me I'm out of my blind and waving, saves everybody from a headache, but I do see the potential danger for a layout boat.
At least House had the courage to post his mistake , it might help someone else from making the same error.
Nice job on the fish !
GOOD luck and Good Fishing!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I wouldn't shoot a boat because of an accident like this, regardless of how stupid of a decision it was. I was just pointing out the reasons that someone might think that way.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

They're people out there who would shoot though.....I do believe


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

I certainly understand the frustration of the duck hunters and I doubt seriously if anyone or their boat was ever in danger of getting shot. My thoughts are why mess with the resting ducks in the 1st place.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Probably right Tom, and I can't say that I would really hold it against them in situations where someone does it on purpose. Just saying I wouldn't. I might go to the ramp and wait on them though. Lol


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

The hunters could have called the game warden. All they needed was the registration number and description of the boat. Interfering with hunters is a pricey ticket. They probably thought that the boat was being driven by some PETA whack job...not some confused fisherman.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I get far more grief from other duck hunters ( sky busters, guys setting up too close or not being hidden at all) than from fisherman, but in the last 10 years fisherman have become a far more common winter sight. I'm doubt anyone will actually be shot and we'll all be able to work it out.
Good luck and keep Fishing !


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

For the record house, I really enjoy your reports and I don't think you're a bad guy. I just think that that was a very bad judgement call on your part. It happens. Obviously it wasn't your intention and I'd be willing to bet it won't happen again. However, there are some that aren't as remorseful, and dare I say intentional. Just ask any late season duck hunter. We all have stories. 

I had decoys washed up while shore hunting in the maumee bay several times a few weeks ago by perch fishermen. It wasn't dangerous because I was on shore , but it was certainly unnecessary and annoying. They had plenty of room to give and they chose to blow by right outside my spread, causing me to have to wade out and rearrange the decoys several times after their wake moved them around. That annoyed me, but no harm no fowl really (see what I did there). 

However, there have been several times that it was more than just an annoyance. The worse part is that more often than not when confronted, they have the attitude that im wrong because I shouldn't be duck hunting where they want to fish. No apologies, excuses, nothing. It happens down here on the small waters more so than up on Erie for me.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

House I find this hard to believe this is something you would do.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

He once shot my buck decoy with a .308, from his truck window.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

fallen513 said:


> He once shot my buck decoy with a .308, from his truck window.


That's ridiculous, he should've at least been using a straight walled cartridge, some people , jeeez
Good luck and keep Fishing .


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Humans make mistakes man.

Too bad you're not human!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

fallen513 said:


> He once shot my buck decoy with a .308, from his truck window.


So that's why he's hard of hearing....


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

What?.....


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Bazzin05 said:


> House I find this hard to believe this is something you would do.


I don't think it was House's fault at all... Blame it on the captain piloting the boat. I think it was Capt. Jägermeister at the helm...


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

EStrong said:


> I don't think it was House's fault at all... Blame it on the captain piloting the boat. I think it was Capt. Jägermeister at the helm...


I've ridden with him Capt. Jägermeister a time or two... it can be scary...


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Duck hunters and fly fishermen have a lot in common. They take up lots of space and expect everybody to know what their program is. Also both guaranteed to be armed. Bunch of aholes for sure


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

nitsud said:


> Duck hunters and fly fishermen have a lot in common. They take up lots of space and expect everybody to know what their program is. Also both guaranteed to be armed. Bunch of aholes for sure


I don't think it's too much to ask for someone not to run their boat through someone's decoys.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

Bazzin05 said:


> I've ridden with him Capt. Jägermeister a time or two... it can be scary...


LOL... PM inbound Sir.


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

Another thing about duck hunters and fly fishermen is that they don't understand sarcasm.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

Bazzin05 said:


> I've ridden with him Capt. Jägermeister a time or two... it can be scary...


Says the guy that took me out on his jetboat on the Ohio River with 30mph wind gusts and 4 foot breakers!


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

nitsud said:


> Another thing about duck hunters and fly fishermen is that they don't understand sarcasm.


 Some of us do  but I'm not sure if that's my fly fishing side or duck hunting side.
Good luck and Good Fishing


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> Some of us do  but I'm not sure if that's my fly fishing side or duck hunting side.
> Good luck and Good Fishing


Definitely fly fishing....I mean that takes patients and skill. Shooting ducks is easy


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Definitely fly fishing....I mean that takes patients and skill. Shooting ducks is easy


 I have no patience or skills and now I'm so confused I'm giving up both fly fishing and duck hunting, heck, I might break-down and get a kayak.


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

HOUSE said:


> Says the guy that took me out on his jetboat on the Ohio River with 30mph wind gusts and 4 foot breakers!


What logs? I seem to remember that boat flying down the Whitewater one misty afternoon, while I was quietly wading for bass


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

wrong video, I remember it more like this:


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

I know that place! That's the often too shallow, boat ramp/channel at Shawnee Run that leads to the GMR. LOL...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I have no patience or skills and now I'm so confused I'm giving up both fly fishing and duck hunting, heck, I might break-down and get a kayak.


Lol. Lord no don't do that...it's like a addiction.......


----------



## nitsud (May 22, 2010)

garhtr said:


> I have no patience or skills and now I'm so confused I'm giving up both fly fishing and duck hunting, heck, I might break-down and get a kayak.


Yeah, you'll never catch the remaining 3 fish that you haven't caught out of the LMR without it.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

HOUSE said:


> wrong video, I remember it more like this:


That's the only way to my honeyhole.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You just ruined someone's beaver blind you insensitive caveman!


----------



## dytmook (May 3, 2015)

I'm really not sure what's going on here, but it seems to have escalated.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

dytmook said:


> I'm really not sure what's going on here, but it seems to have escalated.


That's pretty much what happens when house is involved in anything.


----------

